# ice house rentals ?



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any good ice house rentals out there in MN ? Looking for a permanent outfit but would also do portables. There will be 4 of us fishing. Preferably would like to fish around Fergus, Alex or Saint Cloud areas.


----------



## mnhunter3815 (Nov 6, 2007)

i know lotw has some pretty good sleepers and day houses.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> There will be 4 of us fishing. Preferably would like to fish around Fergus, Alex or Saint Cloud areas


How about Brainerd? Gull Lake Ice house rentals.

Ask for Jamie 218-820-7757.


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies !!!!!!


----------

